# 3rd attempt at Tiger wrap and marbling



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

Here are some pics of my third attempt at a tiger wrap and marbling. The marbling came out much better this time.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Pretty cool lookin.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

That marbling looks really good. Im gonna try it out next week I think, did you use testors paint or some pigments?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

That's perty. Nice job!!


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

I really like the marbling, tryed a couple times but can never get it to look right, but obviously you did


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

What is that first green color you have on there? Did you use the Testor's paints for pigment?


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

Testor's paint to die the finish. Let it settle out and pour off the top part.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

very nice


----------

